# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Misoprostol i mifepristone oszust czy nie?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zamówiłam z internetu tabletki jak wyżej i moje pytanie jest takie czy one czasami nie są jakieś podrobione i czy nie miałam do czynienia z oszustem. Zamieszczam tu zdjęcia Fotoo.pl - Hosting Zdjęć-3.jpg Fotoo.pl - Hosting Zdjęć-2.jpg Fotoo.pl - Hosting Zdjęć-1.jpg Proszę o szybką odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam...zamówiłam to 2 tyg. jeśli chcesz więcej informacji czekam na maila: ani9@poczta.onet.pl podaj mi tam nr tel. zdzwonimy się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o jeszcze kilka odpowiedzi konkretnych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to nie jest oryginalny zestaw... r 2,5 to tabletka na obniżenie ciśnienia, a 8 pozostałych to arthtotec forte...

----------


## lokowka

niestety to nie jest oryginalny zestaw, powinny być dwa blistry, oryginalny kupisz tylko z WOW, nie łykaj tego, bo na pewno nie pomoże jak masz pytania pisz lokowka@yahoo.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

UWAGA na oszusta DARIUSZ KUBSKI BYDGOSZCZ  !!  Nie wsysała  przesyłki i zwrotu kasy nie oddaje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Misoprostol i mifepristone przesłane  rzez holenderskie organizacje,na meila dam zdjęcia oryginalne,agarpl@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Misoprostol i mifepristone przesłane  rzez holenderskie organizacje,na meila dam zdjęcia oryginalne,agarpl@op.pl


Jaka organizacja? cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W stałej sprzedaży posiadam oryginalne tabletki poronne nawet do 12 tyg ciąży. Tabletki fabrycznie zapakowane z numerem serii oraz datą ważnosci. Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartośći. Dla wiarygodności moge wysłać zdjecia z Twoim imieniem. 12 szt*Arthrotec*250zł. 12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Kontakt :*     skuteczna.aborcja@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie odbieraj tej przesylki cytotec artrotec sa tylko i wylacznie w listkach moge podeslac zdiecia 
pozatym tabletka cytotecu jest szesciokatna nie odbieram tel tylko sms 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga wysyła pociete gazety : 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą. Możliwy odbiór osobisty.

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Tel 511.600.651

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam Arthrotec.  Sprzedam tanio . wysylam zdjecia .paczka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartości. Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwaga cytotec artroteh są tylko i wyłącznie w listkach nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudełkach lek o nazwie mistrol 200 to oszustwo nie wplacajcie nikomu pieniędzy na konto zamawiajcie przesyłki ze sorawdzeniem zawartości jeżeli nie ma zaznaczonej tej opcji to nie odbierajcie bo napewno zostaniesz oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki lub całe opakowanie. 15zł/szt. Całe opakowanie (20szt) 250zł. Możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości (koszt 22,65zł). Info dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

575 823 497- arthrotec cala paczka 20sztuk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec firmy pfizer- orginalny z paragonem.
W srodku 2 blistry i ulotka. Cala paczka- 20 tabletek. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie . 
Wysylka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie 250zł. Przesyłka za pobraniem, ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email  Zaufania 

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Oferuje oryginalny zestaw składajcy się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec który daje 98% skuteczności.
Tabletki zakupiłam odrazu po tym jak myślałam ze Arthrotec nie zadziałał ale po 3 dniach znów zaczęło sie...
Po wizycie w szpitalu i łyżeczkowaniu było już po wszystkim.
Tak wiec nie jest mi to juz potrzebne, może komuś się przyda.
Odbiór osobisty ale moge tez wysłać za pobraniem.
Martyna 577 214 933
Cena 350zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Całe opakowanie (20szt.) cena 250zł, 12szt. cena 180zł, 1szt. cena 15zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to koszt 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka . pomoge , podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem i spr. zawartości 19,56zł, Pocztą polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19zł, Pocztą Polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem, ze spr. zawartości 19zł. Wszystko z dokładnymi informacjami jak zażywać. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Alicja_Bydgoszcz

Polecam Panią Ewelinę 577 405 474
rano zamówiłam i na drugi dzień był u mnie kurier z przesyłką.
Mogłam otworzyć i sprawdzić zawartość przed zapłaceniem. Wszystko było ok, jestem już po kuracji, Pani Ewelina pomogła mi też w trakcie kuracji 
Alicja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Posiadamy 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe tylko i wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )

Na życzenie możemy zrobić zdjęcie dowolnego zestawu z twoim nr tel. lub dowolnym napisem  i taki zestaw otrzymasz !!

Jak zamówić❓ Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przesyłka: Bezpieczna ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przesyłka: Bezpieczna ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## Masz Prawo decydować

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Posiadamy 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## gmonika82

który zestaw to był?

----------


## gmonika82

> Polecam Panią Ewelinę 577 405 474
> rano zamówiłam i na drugi dzień był u mnie kurier z przesyłką.
> Mogłam otworzyć i sprawdzić zawartość przed zapłaceniem. Wszystko było ok, jestem już po kuracji, Pani Ewelina pomogła mi też w trakcie kuracji 
> Alicja


który to zestaw byl?

----------


## DOKTOR

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 577.132.423
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz coraz większy niepokój? Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski? Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań – co zrobić?
Jestem w stanie ci pomóc do zaoferowania mam tabletki poronne , wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego zastosowania w domowym zaciszu bez ryzyka krwotoku 

Tabletki poronne – Misoprostol i Mifepristone

ZADZWOŃ:
TEL: 574.775.418

Dostarczam oryginalne leki

Zapraszam do kontaktu 

Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą – Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.


W skład oferowanego zestawu pozwalającego przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy wchodzą oryginalne, zablistrowane tabletki poronne — jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz 12 tabletek Misoprostolu.
Dostarczane  leki pochodzą z legalnych źródeł, z krajów, w których stosowanie tabletek poronnych jest legalne i powszechnie stosowane. 

Pozostaje z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Z nami zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo. Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny. 

Gwarantuję:
• 24-godzinną dostawę
• 98% skuteczność
• 100% bezpieczeństwo
• 100% anonimowość
• 100% oryginalność

Wysyłka również zagranicę

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do zaoferowania dwa oryginalne zestawy leków poronnych.
Leki sa oryginalne , nie obiecuje jak inni sprzedawcy JA GWARANTUJE udaną kuracje oraz pelna dyskrecje.

Jestem pod stalym kontaktem telefonicznym, po odbiorze leku nie urywam kontaktu jak inni tylko do samego konca mam kontakt.

Zestaw 1. Arthrotec FORTE 12szt plus RU486 300zl 
Zestaw 2. Cytotec 12szt plus RU486 680zl

UWAGA!!!
ZESTAWY STOSOWANE MOGĄ BYĆ DO 18 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY

wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia więc na pewno nie zostaniesz oszukana 
mój numer 574..775..418 

Dyskrecja 
Expresowa wysyłka
Wysyłka również za granicę
Leki doustne i dopochwowe
Dobierane indywidualnie do wieki , masy ciała itp co jest ważne aby przyniosły pożądany skutek
Wieloletnie doświadczenie 
Pomogłam wielu kobietom

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 519.796.536
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Złodzieje zarabiają coraz mniej bo informacje o ich przekrętach idą w świat  :Wink: 
Wzmagają swoja aktywność w sieci bo zyski z oszustw się kurczą. Coraz więcej osób czyta informację o ich złodziejskich sztuczkach.
Nie dajcie się nabierać !
Oszustka, która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualną datą i moim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna* karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nigdy *nie zgadzajcie* się *na przedpłatę* ani *żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w *oryginalnych* blistrach z aktualną datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, *nie odbieraj przesyłki* po jej sprawdzeniu. *Niech złodzieje płacą* za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE tel 510.206.778
w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

      tel 510.206.778

    Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę?
    Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką?
    Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
    Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
    Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
    Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

        tel 510.206.778


    1 ZESTAW  LEKOW DO 7 TYGODNIA
    ?ARTHROTEC 12 tab PLUS tabletka Ru

    2 NAJSKUJTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY
   MAKSYMALNA DAWKA LEKU 12 tabletek Misoprostol tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500 ZŁ¸skutecznosc 95%  stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych


    WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
    Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki PONIEWAZ ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA / NY
    Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ


    Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )

    Na życzenie możemy zrobić zdjęcie dowolnego zestawu z twoim nr tel. lub dowolnym napisem i taki zestaw otrzymasz !!

    Jak zamówiĆ
   w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA 510.206.778

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabierać. Jeżeli już decydujesz się na zakup z ogłoszenia internetowego,
pamiętajcie:
1. żadnej przedpłaty, nawet na koszty przesyłki
2. paczka wyłącznie *za pobraniem*
3. wysyłka wyłącznie pocztą polską ze *sprawdzeniem zawartości* przy odbiorze
4. sprawdź w google jak powinno wyglądać *oryginalne opakowanie* tabletek które zamawiasz
5. jeżeli opakowanie jest *nieoryginalne*, wygląd blistrów wzbudza Twoje wątpliwość, brak daty ważności, tabletki przyszły w *woreczku strunowym* - NIE ODBIERAJ PACZKI. Niech złodzieje płacą na wysyłkę i zwrot.

-Basia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nieuczciwie zwalcza konkurencję.

----------


## Młody Cezar

Kontakt Laxty2@gmail.com

Otrzymasz 1 tabletkę mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostolu. Za pomocą owych tabletek można przerwać ciąże nawet do 15 tygodnia!!!

Nie zakupuj tabletek jeśli:

Ktoś zmusza cię do aborcji.

Jesteś w ciąży dłużej niż 15 tygodni.

Masz alergię na mifepristone lub misoprostol.

Masz założoną spiralę (wkładkę wewnątrzmaciczną) – powinna ona być usunięta zanim zaczniesz zażywać lekarstwa.

Chorujesz na przewlekłą niewydolność nadnerczy lub niewydolność wątroby, zaburzenia krwotoczne, porfirię.

Jesteś w ciąży pozamacicznej (ciąża rozwija się poza macicą).

Nie jesteś w stanie dotrzeć do szpitala lub do lekarza w ciągu 2 godzin.

Jesteś sama. Powinnaś poprosić partnera lub bliską ci osobę, aby byli przy tobie podczas zażywania tabletek.

2. Jak zażyć lekarstwa

Otrzymasz 1 tabletkę mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostolu.

Do przerwania ciąży używa się 1 tabletki mifepristonu i 4 tabletek misoprostolu.



- Połknij 1 tabletkę mifepristone.

- Po 24 godzinach umieść 4 tabletki Misoprostolu w jamie policzkowej, między policzkiem a dolnym dziąsłem, 2 po każdej stronie. Prawidłowe zażycie misoprostolu możesz zobaczyć na zdjęciu tutaj. Lepiej jest nie pić i nie jeść niczego w ciągu tych 30 minut, aby nie ryzykować przypadkowego połknięcia tabletek. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć pozostałości tabletek.



Po 24 godzinach, jeśli nie pojawiło się krwawienie lub było one znacznie słabsze niż normalna miesiączka, zaleca się użycie dodatkowej dawki 4 tabletek misoprostolu (w ten sam sposób jak porzednio – rozpuszczając je między dziąsłem a policzkiem). Gdyby gdyby stało się tak w twoim przypadku, prosimy bądź w kontakcie, pomożemy ci ocenić sytuację.


Kontakt Laxty2@gmail.com

zapraszam do kontaktu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedaje Arthrotec i mifepriston(Ru)
Kenta90kie@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam na sprzedaż jeden zestaw tab jeśli jest potrzeba napisz wera.gorkalewicz@interia.pl więcej informacji napisze w emailu bo nie chce tutaj za bardzo. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kobiety które potrzebują pomocy posiadam na sprzedaż Art więcej napisze w wiadomości prywatnej mój adres e-mail minesota@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki zuzanna90@adres.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę w sprawie tabletek wczesnoporonnych więcej informacji pod adresem e-mail katarzyna010188@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paczenka5@op.pl sprzedam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry posiadam do odsprzedania tabletki potrzebująca kobietę zapraszam do kontaktu gosiapolak@onet.pl

----------


## Promujący

Alternatywą dla Megahejt.pl jest Chujnia.pl - też fajna strona, ale ja wolę Megahejt.pl. Przykładowy wpis: 

megahejt.pl/niechec-do-brody/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zestaw z organizacji womens help women jeśli ktoś potrzebuje zostawiam kontakt: ola.ola2000x@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 500 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2   dni kontakt asnaghena@gmail.com Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne więcej informacji pod adresem e-mail magdazargoll@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 8LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABO_RCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI POR_ONNE
Kontakt TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE

SMS ABOR_CJA 

 tel 519.649.881

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych abor_cja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 12 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%


1.ZESTAW LEKOW DO 7 TYG (mifepristonee.)

koszt: 300zł




2. ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYG Misoprost. 200 oraz tabletka Ruu486 (mifepristonee.) 
500zl


oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt SMS odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristonee (RuU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostoll - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Karolinaddb@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej pomogę kingaaugustyn@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam Arthrotec z Polskiej apteki adam.ziemba2@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę asnaghena@gmail.com
Cena 450 zł
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
У мене таблетки Poronne Cytotec, чистий мізопростол, якщо виникне несподівана проблема, дзвоніть мені asnaghena@gmail.com
Ціна 450 зл
мрії

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poświęciłam dużo czasu na zadawanie pytań i w końcu wybranie odpowiedniego kontaktu z którego skorzystam . Nie jestem młoda i pracuje ale miałam tyle czasu by nie dać się oszukać . Jestem po realizacji i zostawiam kontakt 576;094:074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw z whw został zamówiony na własny użytek ale okazało się że się nie przydał mam w razie czego potwierdzenie przelewu do nich oraz emaile z nimi do wglądu z góry pisze że to jednorazowa sprzedaż jednego zestawu mój adres e-mail kacperska_0103@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej sprzedam Arthrotec kingaaugustyn@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę uczciwie z kaziakazia@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ARTHROTEC 12SZTUK justynadudzinska@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej bez nadzoru lekarza. wszystko orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczbe posiadam paragon zakupu. Data waznosci tabletek 2023r  Kontakt 512204079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne matetinka@op.pl

----------


## Promujący

Iłów - miejscowość znajdująca się w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, w powiecie sochaczewskim, w
gminie Iłów. 

W tej miejscowości od wielu lat co roku odbywa się impreza o nazwie "Pożegnanie Lata w Iłowie". 

W Iłowie jest supermarket o nazwie "ABP Market" przy ulicy "Rynek Staromiejski 21" - bardzo fajny sklep. Róbcie w nim zakupy, bo warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poświęciłam dużo czasu na zadawanie pytań i w końcu wybranie odpowiedniego kontaktu z którego skorzystam . Nie jestem młoda i pracuje ale miałam tyle czasu by nie dać się oszukać . Jestem po realizacji i zostawiam kontakt 576;094:074


Również mi się powiodło z tym numerem 576:094:074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@onet.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska 
paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry odsprzedam Arthrtotec kobiecie w potrzebie więcej info pod adresem email Ewakozub1988@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam 576-094-074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko Ok , super kontakt 576094074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

576-094-074 polecam jestem po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedyny kontakt wart uwagi to 576-094-074 . Numer mam z dalszych stron i jestem już po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne do domowej kuracji bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalne w orginalnym opakowaniu co gwarantuje twoje bezpieczenstwo i daje gwarancje powodzenia zabiegu. Kontakt 512-204-079. Mozliwy odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

576094074 dokładam się do polecenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc  w postaci 50mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
>  Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.


Witam. Dziewczyny jesli szukacie pomocy to polecam ten numer 502-427-780 ja od tej pani odbierałam osobiscie tabletki na slasku.  Pani bardzo rzeczowa i merytoryczna udzieliła mi instrukcji stosowania tego leku i zabieg zakonczył sie sukcesem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore kiedys sama stosowałam beda w 9 tyg. ciąży i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam tabletki i podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore kiedys sama stosowałam beda w 9 tyg. ciąży i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam tabletki, podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu a jesli potrzebujesz wsparcia to przeprowadze Cie przez cała kuracje tak aby wszystko sie udało. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Serminka_555@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam odsprzedam tab wczesnoporonne zapraszam do kontaktu na adres e-mail izabimerr@interia.pl

----------

